# Official NXT Thread 03/30



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This week on NXT we'll see the Pros cast their votes, which could lead to a rookie not making the cut and leaving NXT. Tune in to find out.

Discuss.​


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can live with Danielson getting cut as long as I still get to see him on TV in one way or another. Now that Wrestlemania is out of the way hopefully we can get a good show from NXT.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

here's the video of that picture you posted with barrett getting his broken nose fixed and they start fighting.

pretty heavy stiff job by the both 

http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/vms/wwenxt/2010/march22-28/13893222


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I dont think Bryan is going away, it would be too obivous.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I think we may see the last of Michael Tarver tonight. Shame, i thought his gimmick could have potential, but pairing him with Carlito of all people was mind-boggling. As well as that, he's the type of guy that needs victories to back up his bad-ass image, instead he has a 0-3 record.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I think Skip is leaving although I kinda like him. Its not like we wont see these guys again, theres always FCW.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Tarver is going. Anyway, today should be the first win of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd be surprised if they let Bryan go this early even though it doesn't effect his future career in the WWE. The show should be good and tbh, i'd be surprised if anyone is eliminated tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Goodbye Skip Sheffield!


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I hope Tarver isn't the one to go first...But I'm also in the same boat of betting on Skip to be the first to go. Hoping for a good show tonight.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

what time does it start UK Time?????
Yes I got a stream


----------



## Pissed Off (Mar 30, 2010)

Please get rid of Sheffield. His moveset is boring and his corn-fed meathead gimmick annoys the living Hades out of me.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

would be awesome if skip gets the boot and then regal joins jericho with mentoring barrett.

2 guys who are always in suits.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

So tonight will be see

*The Story of Michael Tarver: Gone in 1.9 seconds* ?


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> would be awesome if skip gets the boot and then regal joins jericho with mentoring barrett.
> 
> 2 guys who are always in suits.


That's a great idea actually, another superstar's pro throwing in for a different rookie not his own. I think miz is kind of that way with otunga already actually with that segment last week.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Darkwing Duck said:


> So tonight will be see
> 
> *The Story of Michael Tarver: Gone in 1.9 seconds* ?


QFT

/5char


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Really looking forward to this. Slick video replay here.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Actually pretty excited for this show. There is a possibility of Danielson going home although a small possibility. I see it being Tarver.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice video package. Better than the actual intro tbh


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> So tonight will be see
> 
> *The Story of Michael Tarver: Gone in 1.9 seconds* ?


Ouch :lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't take stryker seriously after that ESPN write up lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tarver is the first to go I'm sure of it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow they are botching big time on most of their records


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bryan pop of the night please god let him actually win tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wonder if/when they will start using the American Dragon moniker.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> I can't take stryker seriously after that ESPN write up lol


lol neither can I


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

0-5 :lmao


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Why would they be rated on the quality of their opponent? Stupidest thing I've heard of. Can the rookies really control that?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Bryan and Gabriel got the biggest pops from what I could tell.

Not much reaction for Barrett which is a shame :sad:


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

i love how the guy that does the 450 got the biggest pop.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Young ranked dead last?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wth does this mean lol this ranking looks so stupid


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kinda obvious Bryan would be 1.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> Bryan and Gabriel got the biggest pops from what I could tell.
> 
> Not much reaction for Barrett which is a shame :sad:


Yeah Gabriel and Otunga got nice pops and Bryan got a slightly bigger pop was hard to hear over Barrett's music, but they haven't really connected him to the audience so far.

Wow, Darren Young is last : 0


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

...What?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel is number 1!!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow number one?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

top 3 are the ones with a big future in the wwe


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Miz is going to be pissed.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

What???? I love Bryan but considering he lost EVERY match he shouldn't be number one.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Brian 0-5 but #1. Yeah that makes sense


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was hoping we would see more from the pros when it came to rankings.

COLE GETS HEAT


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

WTF
I guess 0-5 is good enough for #1 these days
LOL
This is the most nonsensical crap I've ever seen


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

nice jabs there by bryan!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BURN OTUNGA!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan taking shots at Cole and Otunga :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ortunga vs Bryan tonight?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

"Eating mashed potatoes, does anybody even know what that means?"


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bryan said "Jesus!" LOL


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

BD is owning.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus, Six weeks?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Holy Sht, Wade Barrett is fkin HUGE


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mash potatos? WHAT????? Hahahahaha.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Obviously, the WWE is building this show around Daniel Bryan.

BTW, Striker saying that the winner will face a champion of their choice at a PPV just makes it more obvious that Daniel's gonna win and face Miz for the U.S. Title.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

NXT money in the bank!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan going to win and face Miz for US title!!


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

GODAMN PEOPLE THE WIN-LOSS isnt everything. They already explained this. As Simmons would say, DAMN!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok now this means Daniel Bryan will win NXT and face The Miz and win the US Championship at a PPV.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Ortunga vs Bryan tonight?


DONT SAY THAT. people will rage after Otunga squashes him.

nice incentive for the winner of NXT. your now Money in the Bank winner. you also have more charisma then Jack Swagger.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Battle Royale? Booooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Otunga is so natural on that mic! Practice mother fucker! 

When is Daniel Bryan going to turn into AmDrag?  It's on the damn robe now mention it so it can explode!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy shit.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

lol couldnt find anyone else for guest host =p


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Daniel Bryan vs. Miz for Summerslam.....then again that is a ways away.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

holy shit can daniel bryan host raw next week! please god please


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Darren Young is genuinely bummed


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn tonight is awesome!

SHUT UP COLE!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Guest hosting Raw? That could be interesting


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

gabriel, bryan, and barrett have that IT factor


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Michael Cole owns on NXT.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL Cole is amazing on this show


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I love Michael Cole's rage. But he does bring up a god point in 0-5 and being ranked one.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

More wrestling less raw and wrestlemania video packages plz.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett to host Raw. PLEASE.

Gotta go vote for Bryan.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Otunga is the host next week ... it's official.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

They better frigging explain that dumb voting crap. 0-5 should be #1? This is so stupid. So stupid. Strength of opponent means jack shit. Gawd i'm so pissed right now. I'm going to vote on WWE.com right now !!!

Nobody else is outraged by this?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Michael cole is raging right now. hes RAGING!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*The winner get a title shot, oo miz*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL at Cole he's at a all time hate level for Brian Danielson tonight.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> holy shit can daniel bryan host raw next week! please god please


he should book himself into world championship match too.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wait so only 2 matches tonight? They better be average at least.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Looks like we are only getting 2 matches again... 

I am happy that they finally explained how they will find out who will be declared the winner. 

Anyone else hoping that Skip Sheffield wins the battle royal?


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Wade Barrett to host please.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

bryan wins
bryan hosts raw
bryan puts miz in a match with him
bryan wins and becomes new US champ


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Very suprised darren young is #8....wow.

But hey amdrag is #1!

Also miz is going to go crazy if bryan wins the battle royal and is the guest host next week.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Otunga will host Raw


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Darren Young needs to host because then its almost guaranteed that SES makes an appearance on RAW.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> They better frigging explain that dumb voting crap. 0-5 should be #1? This is so stupid. So stupid. Strength of opponent means jack shit. Gawd i'm so pissed right now. I'm going to vote on WWE.com right now !!!
> 
> Nobody else is outraged by this?


your hate of db is worse then when vader found out natalie portman did this on the side
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpMPFGBtE7Q

btw y2j win the battle royal vs cm punk at the end


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate to say it but for once, Cole has a point. How the hell does someone who was in ROH, FIP, PWG, and NJPW for 10 years win none of his matches and get ranked number one? I know he had the toughest slate of opponents and all but he should, being the most experienced by far.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, if the voting was on record alone, you guys would be so right. But.. it is not. Whoops.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol at Cole saying he doesn't care what anyone thinks. We've been saying that he's the anti-IWC commentator but that's wrong, he _*is*_ the IWC :lmao


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Darren Young at #8? I don't believe he deserves that, should've been at the worst #6. Tarver and Skip are much worse than him, imo.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

Darkwing Duck said:


> They better frigging explain that dumb voting crap. 0-5 should be #1? This is so stupid. So stupid. Strength of opponent means jack shit. Gawd i'm so pissed right now. I'm going to vote on WWE.com right now !!!
> 
> Nobody else is outraged by this?


Michael Cole posts on WF? Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> your hate of db is worse then when vader found out natalie portman did this on the side
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpMPFGBtE7Q
> 
> btw y2j win the battle royal vs cm punk at the end


Dude sorry I don't hate DB, but the booking is so retarded. If they wanted to rank him #1, why not just have him win some of his previous matches? Instead of losing them all, and still being ranked #1. That really hurts the credibility of the other rookies.

Nice clip though


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wrestlemania 27 is coming to Atlanta!!!!

MARK OUT!

I will always mark out every time they show that.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

LMFAO wow michael cole loooks like he was going to blow a gas thank, eEVEN though i wanted to punch cole in the face, i still laughted at him,


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Something about Christian coming out to the Raw theme rubs me the wrong way :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I forgot William Regal was still a member of Raw.

Miz and Christian on a team is COOL


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Darkwing Duck said:


> They better frigging explain that dumb voting crap. 0-5 should be #1? This is so stupid. So stupid. Strength of opponent means jack shit. Gawd i'm so pissed right now. I'm going to vote on WWE.com right now !!!
> 
> Nobody else is outraged by this?


Did Michael Cole himself type this response?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i just realized its in vegas daniel bryan will win its hometown win....and i just want to say i finally got my hair like the miz's but my command sergeant major HATES it i just sit back and say i'm awesome


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Darkwing Duck said:


> They better frigging explain that dumb voting crap. 0-5 should be #1? This is so stupid. So stupid. Strength of opponent means jack shit. Gawd i'm so pissed right now. I'm going to vote on WWE.com right now !!!
> 
> Nobody else is outraged by this?


Four reasons:

1) They are pushing Bryan to the moon. He's going to explode onto a roll after getting ranked #1 tonight, and coming back from that losing streak will make it look that much better.

2) None of the Pro's like the Miz. I'm sure they'll bring something up about that playing a part.

3) This is going to really send the feud with Miz off.

4) I'm still convinced that they creating NXT just to make the IWC happy. Look at the top four. Bryan, Barrett, Gabriel, and Slater. The IWC's favorites.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett wrestling for jericho, lol


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Wrestlemania 27 is coming to Atlanta!!!!
> 
> MARK OUT!
> 
> I will always mark out every time they show that.


Hell yes! I'm about a hour away from Atlanta and there's no way I'm missing Mania next year.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im REALLY lovin this Barrett/Jericho thing


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JERICHO AT THE COMMENTARY TABLE = YESSS


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Jericho on commentary! YESSIR!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JERICHO ON COMMENTARY F*** YES!!


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> They better frigging explain that dumb voting crap. 0-5 should be #1? This is so stupid. So stupid. Strength of opponent means jack shit. Gawd i'm so pissed right now. I'm going to vote on WWE.com right now !!!
> 
> Nobody else is outraged by this?


The hate for Daniel Bryan is strong in you. Just admit he is better than Morrison. And they fucking explained the system. Strength of opponets matters! Bryan faced Jericho and Khali for god sakes. Plus they also count the IT factor, and work ethic (which Bryan also wins again).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jericho on commentary!!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

stop asking me stupid questions lol

i love him on the mic


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't ask Jericho stupid questions!

When will Cole learn?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> i just realized its in vegas daniel bryan will win its hometown win....and i just want to say i finally got my hair like the miz's but my command sergeant major HATES it i just sit back and say i'm awesome


Vegas was his home town for like a week and than they changed it to Danielson's real home town.

Interesting teams they have hear. Hope this match works out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jericho is right, he does fit in.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

3VK said:


> Four reasons:
> 
> 1) They are pushing Bryan to the moon. He's going to explode onto a roll after getting ranked #1 tonight, and coming back from that losing streak will make it look that much better.
> 
> ...


Well, not many of the pros like each other right now (Maybe christian gets along with Matt)

The top 4 is fine, but why did they book it that way? I just feel it's so horrendous for a 0-5 wrestler to be ranked #1. This is worse than the BCS. 



king of scotland said:


> The hate for Daniel Bryan is strong in you. Just admit he is better than Morrison. And they fucking explained the system. Strength of opponets matters! Bryan faced Jericho and Khali for god sakes. Plus they also count the IT factor, and work ethic (which Bryan also wins again).


Dang, I don't hate Bryan, it's obviously just a gimmick online. Those other factors should be weighed smaller, kayfabe-wise than the W-L record, though. Also if they had some sort of transparency in the voting like breakdown by each component, it would help. I just feel the casual viewer right now is like "WTF? How can Bryan be #1?"


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

"I can do what I want....Im the world Champion."


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jericho is amazing


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

LMAO Y2j Y2J!


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Jericho is so gold on anything that has to do with speaking.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cole, "I love Jericho"

Jericho, "YOU SHOULD"

ROTFLMAO


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i voted for wade barrett
u can't vote for your rookie

i'm the world champ i can do what i want


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can see Barrett win the Battle Royal then be the celebrity host on raw next week.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

MANIA IN HOTLANTA!!! IM GOING TO WRESTLEMANIA!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao "your mediocrity isn't rubbing off on me" owning already


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

How the fuck is Darren Young ranked dead last? You mean to tell me the most impressive NXT rookie thus far is ranked DEAD LAST?

I understand the kayfabe reasons behind putting Daniel Bryan at number one, but Darren Young should absolutely, positively be ranked 2nd. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jericho praising Punk is awesome.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"Look at him standing up there, so majestic!"


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

WADE BARRETT IS AN EAGLE!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow Hardy got a huge pop


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Bryan has not won anything yet, I do not think they are going to break that trend quite yet. So someone else will host Raw. Hoping for Barrett.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Ew Matt Hardy needs to not bounce up and down while he has fat on his chest.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Lol at Cole trying to diss hockey.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL JERICHO


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

18,000,000 million people watched hockey
18 people watch you ROFL


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Jericho got owned by michael cole worse then he did by edge. so did hockey.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> i just realized its in vegas daniel bryan will win its hometown win....and i just want to say i finally got my hair like the miz's but my command sergeant major HATES it i just sit back and say i'm awesome


on the second episode he was billed from amberdeen, i haven't watched since, only read.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"50 million people watched WrestleMania"
"yeah, and not for you" :lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow DUDE, chris jericho on commenator is simply GOLD!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am not proud of the things I would do for Jericho to take Cole's job. He can announce on Raw and wrestle on SD.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Cole: People still watch Hockey?

Jericho: Are you trying to insult me because I am Canadian?




Cole: Millions of people watched Wrestlemania.

Jericho: They didn't watch it for you.


:lmao


Jericho is making this match good with his commentary alone.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

50 million people watched Wrestlemania? He should have just said 50 billion


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

this episode has been hilarious...from Danielson going at Otunga to Jericho shitting on Cole. Ha.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

oh man, i dont know what gets you people off more, y2j talking or orton's pose


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

this is shaping up to be the best nxt of the year...and since wade barrett is fighting now, does that mean he can't be in the battle royal


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jericho is verbally smacking Cole like a bitch.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> oh man, i dont know what gets you people off more, y2j talking or orton's pose


Jericho talking while Orton poses would be nirvana.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> this is shaping up to be the best nxt of the year...and since wade barrett is fighting now, does that mean he can't be in the battle royal


It just means they'll have a reason for him not to win.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Jericho talking while Orton poses would be nirvana.


That would be an instant classic!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> oh man, i dont know what gets you people off more, y2j talking or orton's pose


if y2j was doing commentary while orton was posing the iwc's heads would explode


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess Matt Hardy's way of reinventing himself was in a can of tanning spray and a quarter pounder.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> How the fuck is Darren Young ranked dead last? You mean to tell me the most impressive NXT rookie thus far is ranked DEAD LAST?
> 
> I understand the kayfabe reasons behind putting Daniel Bryan at number one, but Darren Young should absolutely, positively be ranked 2nd. Absolutely ridiculous.


Young hasn't impressed me much, I can't see much upside with him at all. He should probably be ahead of Tarver though, he hasn't impressed me on FCW or NXT.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> oh man, i dont know what gets you people off more, y2j talking or orton's pose


Definitely Orton's pose. The way it makes people melt, most of them men by the way, is the saddest fucking thing I've ever seen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"shameless gelatinous tapeworm" :lmao :lmao I love this commentary


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

when the king finally hangs it up y2j will take his job


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Jericho needs to commentate as soon as he retires.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

"More wrestling ability than the Miz."

That's not hard to do, Jericho.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade "Majestic Eagle" Barrett has become the best in-ring performer of this match while hardly doing anything.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Michael Cole calling Daniel Bryan a nerd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking love the commentary. :lmao


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

holy shit.. HOLY SHIT. jericho is owning cole, i'm crying


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jericho absolutely must do commentary after he retires from the ring.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Michael Cole calling Daniel Bryan a nerd.


And then owning himself. At least he's honest :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Roberts is owned.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jericho should throw Lawler through the JeriTron 5000 and take over with Cole on Raw. Seriously.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole calling Bryan a nerd

to quote The Miz...REALLY


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

dominate the ringside lol


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Dominate the ringside!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Dominate the ringside." lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

"Dominating the ringside" lolololol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Majestic Eagle really is dominating the ringside.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Got Love Jericho. God I love how he burns Cole.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

"Dominating the ringside" - Jericho.

Lol.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

HE MIGHT SHOOT ON ME VERY WEAKLY I MIGHT ADD

OMFG


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wade easily was paired with the best mentor. It's amazing how well Jericho can put him over in this match. 

"Dominate the Ringside" :lmao 

You know you're a great announcer when you have your partners laughing at what you say.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"That's what Daniel Bryan needed to be a success."

How is he a success? He's lost every one of his matches.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Internet Geeked


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL damn cant believe i almost miss this


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the most hilarious commentary group ever. I haven't even been watching the match at all.

Don't laugh either - do your job


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

jackass


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jericho really needs to do commentary when he stops wrestling.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I literally could just listen to the commentary and not watch any of this match and still be entertained.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Thats a very stupid question, don't make me slap you in the face you jackass" :lmao :lmao :lmao this shit is gold


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There are way too many Jericho highlights in this commentary to archive them all in text. He is putting on a commentating clinic.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

this is hilarious,screw the match


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Please replace him Jericho. When they retire, Chris and Big Show should form an announce team.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

punk vs christian i marked


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao at Punk slapping away Hardy's hand.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol @ Punk and Hardy slapping each other's hands away.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

"Ever heard of tough enough"
"yeah I came second"
"my point"
"NOW I AM SITTING NEXT TO YOU CHRIS JERICHO"


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

This commentary is better than the match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I love Christian but I really hate the Killswitch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PRYO IS GONNA GO MADDDDD


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Best in the world at what he does


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Barrett Pinned CHRISTIAN!!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Fucking Awesome.

Jericho/Christian interaction, with a Barrett win.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

lmao Y2j Y2J


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

WOOOO


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian got beat by wade barrett, you have to be kidding me.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!

Go Barrett!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Here We Go*


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Barrett wins! Mark out!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Barrett _really_ needs a new finisher.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Bad ending to a bad match. that i had to watch on mute no less.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Well Barrett's finisher still seems a bit weak. You guys should give Cole some credit. He's not a bad announcer when he's with a strong heel.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm aw shit....Pyro is gonna flip his lid at this shit...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a retarded finisher.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Damn, didn't really expect Barrett to get the fall on Christian. Good for him

And Jericho was amazing on commentary. He was hilarious but still managed to put so many guys over in the match. I want to see Barrett wrestle more just so Jericho can do more commentary.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Edgehead2000 said:


> This commentary is better than the match.


so true. Jericho is God.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Definitely needs a new finisher, but otherwise that was golden.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian/Jericho feud?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Barrett _really_ needs a new finisher.


his finisher is the powerbomb.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> fpalm aw shit....Pyro is gonna flip his lid at this shit...


whys that


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait to go to my 2nd Wrestlemania next year!

I'll mark if Daniel Bryan hosts RAW


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> whys that


you don't want to know......


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> his finisher is the powerbomb.


It looks weaker than a Samoan Drop.

For such a big guy you'd think he could do a more impactful maneuver.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

As a Christian fan, I want to say that Jericho screwing Christian will make a new fued.

But I'm not stupid. xD


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Total Package said:


> What a retarded finisher.


Everyone debuts with a crap finisher these days. At least it's not a reverse DDT fpalm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ninja Rush said:


> Bad ending to a bad match. that i had to watch on mute no less.


So you don't like a great wrestler on commentary that not only is funny and entertaining to listen to but also did a great job putting people over in the match?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, I still don't like Barrett's finisher.

VERY wisely booked match, though.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

we like to wish Christian well in his future endeavors


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett's current finisher is his signature move in fcw along with a spinebuster.

guess they don't want him to have a credible finisher atm


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope Bryan guests hosts next week only because I want Cole to bring his heelness to Raw. Then maybe Vince will think about making the change perminent.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I would love a christian/jericho feud.

Even though christian looks like a high mid carder for life.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

PREDICTION:

Since Barret participated in the Pros match, Jericho will participate in the Rookies match, and Christian gets his revenge!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Isnt Barrett finisher a powerbomb of some sorts? Think i saw it once on FCW


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

3VK said:


> I hope Bryan guests hosts next week only because I want Cole to bring his heelness to Raw. Then maybe Vince will think about making the change perminent.


Makes sense. Cole needs someone to play off of though, and King has stopped caring.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW i got more entertained from jericho's whole commentary than i did the whole wrestlemania show


----------



## Bert0923 (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont know if this has been said or not but couldn't the winner of the Battle Royale just put themselves on the roster when they were guest hosting??


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Omg Cole, Matthews, and Jericho were amazing I am lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

King only truly cared when he was with JR, when he was with JR he was gold.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> So you don't like a great wrestler on commentary that not only is funny and entertaining to listen to but also did a great job putting people over in the match?


Im sorry, im just trying to watch a wrestling show. i dont want to have to watch a wrestling show because the commentators cant do their jobs and it comes across as humor. the match was actually pretty good, the ending though >.> shit.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> whys that


You'll see...



EvoLution™ said:


> Yeah, I still don't like Barrett's finisher.
> 
> VERY wisely booked match, though.


As much as I hate to say it, it was wisely booked. Barrett needed that win. But dammit he needs a new damn finisher...that shit he has isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Christian took a pin in an 8 man match thanks to interference on a program that the vast majority of wwe fans don't watch.

Please remain calm.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> barrett's current finisher is his signature move in fcw along with a spinebuster.
> 
> guess they don't want him to have a credible finisher atm


Exactly. He'll win a few matches with this move then, as soon as a few guys have kicked out of it, he'll switch to a more credible move while still having a well built up signiture move :agree:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Isnt Barrett finisher a powerbomb of some sorts? Think i saw it once on FCW


they don't want him to have a credible finisher is my guess.

when he debuts on the big brand, he'll get his powebomb.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh crap......im gonna get sad


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

in case you missed HBK'S goodbye,here it is again


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't really see the hate for Barrett's finisher TBI. I mean it at least looks more impactful than Cena's FU.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Feelings from last night resurfacing.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

heres why im watching this, thats right. certainly not because of NXT. just this video clip.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah...that song sucks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> Everyone debuts with a crap finisher these days. At least it's not a reverse DDT fpalm


I'll give you that, it's better than the Killswitch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Adam the Video package guy does it again


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> whys that


Well majority of us don't like how Christian is being used...well Pyro HATES it, and rightfully so. So uh, be prepared...



EvoLution™ said:


> Yeah, I still don't like Barrett's finisher.
> 
> VERY wisely booked match, though.


As much as I hate to say it, it was wisely booked. Barrett needed that win. But dammit he needs a new damn finisher...that shit he has isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Man i'm gonna miss shawn....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Way to blow my high, HBK video package


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ninja Rush said:


> Im sorry, im just trying to watch a wrestling show. i dont want to have to watch a wrestling show because the commentators cant do their jobs and it comes across as humor. the match was actually pretty good, the ending though >.> shit.


Jericho put his rookie over the entire match! He also complimented just about everyone in the match as well. He stuck to his character of basically being a cocky asshole and I thought it came across really well. 

Well Michaels deserves a video package. That match was given plenty of time and with a decent Battle Royal it should make for a good show.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Still can't believe HBK is retired. I would have sworn that Taker was going to retire before HBK.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I sincerely hope there is never another DX incarnation after that X was left there. Perfect end.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole really hates Bryan.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

God I'm gonna miss HBK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol cole


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

noooo Josh Matthews. Everybody wants to know how Michael Cole thinks


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Josh Matthews just did a Rock, Nobody Cares What You Think LMAO


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"The great thing about is no one cares what you think!" :lmao Josh Matthews wins.

Please, Vince. Put this guy on RAW.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Total Package said:


> I'll give you that, it's better than the Killswitch.


I was talking about Vance Archer's finisher. Christian has a falling reverse DDT in his moveset but it's only a signiture move.



TJTheGr81 said:


> "The great thing about is no one cares what you think!" :lmao Josh Matthews wins.
> 
> Please, Vince. Put this guy on RAW.


QFT :agree:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cole got owned again haaaaaa


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My god it's like he's a totally different person on this show.
Cole seems totally relaxed and not annoying at all.


I'm glad Josh is showing his personality. He had tons of it on Tough Enough.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Cole really hates Bryan.


I think because Bryan turned him down for a reach around


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Sigh* I'd rather it be 17-1.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, you can actually only vote ONCE for the NXT rookies poll. Wonder if they will use the results at all.

Guess I won't be voting 5,000 times for David Otunga :\



Evilerk said:


> I think because Bryan turned him down for a reach around


Well, that's just common courtesy.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Well done, Josh Matthews.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Cole is getting buried.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, this is gonna be a short match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would mark if cole just snap and said:"Listen Fuckhead!"


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i call barrett or bryan winning the battle royal or someone out of no where like slater.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The rookies need their own music.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Darren Young is PISSED


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> Cole is getting buried.


Triple H would struggle to bury Cole as effectively as Josh :lmao


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

OH NO, CENA IS SERIOUS.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i can see bryan hosting and putting mizshow in a tag match for the belts against the HD.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I just tuned in. What have I missed?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

slater should be number 1.

I won't rest until danielson is back in the indys.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Tarver looks weird coming out to Carlito's music.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

I love how R-truth's music gets a pop even though it's for Otunga


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheffield coming out to Regal's music lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL at the rookies getting the reactions the pros typically get.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL I LOV COLE


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol @ Cole.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Michael Tarver will be Out in 1.9 Seconds


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Did cole call bryan a "DWEEB" says the biggest DWEEB in the land


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wade Barett's finisher is pretty dreadful.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he might be the smallest in the ring Cole,but he's big where it counts


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Darkwing Duck said:


> I love how R-truth's music gets a pop even though it's for Otunga


They probably thought R-Truth was gonna come out and rap before Otunga came out by himself.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

christian pinned by a rookie, talk about buried.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

you have nerve to call someone else who says vintage over a billion times a week a dweeb.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

haha, Barrett.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

OMFG SQUASHED!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Barrett is out? Well he did just wrestle in a tag match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn commercials


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Christian was pinned? Buried


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's obviosuly going to be BD to host now.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> he might be the smallest in the ring Cole,but he's big where it counts


Pics or GTFO

Ugg, commercials :0


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

smart booking


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> christian pinned by a future main eventer, talk about buried.


fixed


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

too... many... commercials...

they just started the match and had about three minutes of enterances. WOW.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

commercial again?!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for coming Wade.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well this is gonna be the quickest battle royal ever. 4 minutes left.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Otunga will probably win this.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

this is by far the best episode of nxt so far, and i expect next weeks to be better


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I say that Danielson has the best chance of winning.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Smart booking. Can't have Barrett win twice in one night but this way doesn't make him look weak at all. It looks like all the other rookies are afraid of him.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Phoenix7012 said:


> Well this is gonna be the quickest battle royal ever. 4 minutes left.


Don't worry, it usually runs over.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope this can beat TNA's 0.6


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> Otunga will probably win this.


Hope so; I can only imagine Otunga or BD winning. None of the other guys would really have a storyline. Although maybe they'll just swerve for awkward fun next Monday.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> I hope this can beat TNA's 0.6


Don't worry it will


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

bryan must win, that'll give some ratings


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Darren Young Commercial BERRIED!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That has to be one of my biggest wrestling pet peeves. As much as I hate commercials during matches, eliminations during commercials is fucking retarded.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Buh-bye, Daniel.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

FUCK I HATE OTONGA


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ortunga to host.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Otunga is winning.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

It's going to be Otunga...that sucks.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Otunga will win this now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck You Otunga


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ortunga wins.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Otunga for the win if I had to guess. He seems to be the better fit for a guest host.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

AmDrag gone.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Lemme guess, Otunga wins and brings J-Hud on Raw.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

not liking how otunga being shoved down our throats


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

well otunga wins. obvious.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

looks like there despreate to prmote NXT. they are having a rookie host raw.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So the boring big guy who they pretend is a celebrity when he really is not, is going to win. I could not care less about him or Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Too bad, Danielson is gone. Nice 450 splash


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> I just tuned in. What have I missed?


you missed quite possibly the best opening to nxt in history! CHRIS JERICHO ON MIC WAS ABSOLUTELY GOLD, DOWNLOAD EPISODE PLEASE and watch the tag team pro match, u will not regret it


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Gabriel might wanna hit the weight room after this


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

this got stupid
wow


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

obvious ending.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Saw that coming. Punk just won this shit. and not CM.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

worst selling ever? possibly lol


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Otunga sucks.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> So the boring big guy who they pretend is a celebrity when he really is not, is going to win. I could not care less about him or Jennifer Hudson.


You are not alone!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who needs skills...when you have connections


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Ice Cube had no business winning this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So we go from good booking early in the match to bad booking with the guy that eliminated Danielson diving over the top rope to horrible booking at the end of the match with that entire sequence.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

David Otunga. Screw all you haters. Go watch your nerdy Bryan Daniel in red tights 50-person high school gym clips! Ohhh yeaaaah


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jennifer Hudson will probably be there aswell


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Otunga makes me NOT want to watch RAW.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Great, Batista's black clone will host raw.At least it's not a crappy C-list celeb...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god watching that promo was worse then watching john morrison


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the fuck? Green MM's.....God Your Gay Otunga


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

So what will be TNA marks excuse next week if they get a low rating against a RAW guest hosted by David Otunga?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOtunga


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

427 Green M&Ms! :lmao Can't wait for Raw now.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"Four-hundred twenty-seven and three M&M's". What?


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Otunga sucks at everything. Ughh... I guess it's not who you are, but who you're screwing.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

So the guy with the worst win-loss record is ranked number one, and the least talented man on NXT wins the Battle Royal. 

Loving the logic tonight. :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*So Really The Guest Host Will Be Jennifer Hudson*


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

427 Green M&M's = Ratings


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> So the guy with the worst win-loss record is ranked number one, and the least talented man on NXT wins the Battle Royal.
> 
> Loving the logic tonight. :lmao


Atleast the right person won the Pro tag match.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Where did those mic skills go? Where's that charisma? 


Sounded even more generic than Darren Young.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Otunga is not good on the mic for more than a minute. Concise and to the point works for him.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Great, Batista's black clone will host raw.At least it's not a crappy C-list celeb...


He wishes he was a C-lister :agree:

Presumably Jennifer Hudson will be there as well...like I give a fuck


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm i see Jenifer Hudson being on raw

and Otunga abusing his power and putting him self in a title match with Cena, and being taught some humility


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> 427 Green M&M's = Ratings


No....Mark Henry with 427 Green M&M's = Epic Ratings


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Boy, I love me some green M&Ms


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Josh said he was gonna tell everyone why Daniel Bryan wears the maroon trunk's did i miss it?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So the guy does not actually have any personality either. This is ugly.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RatherDashing said:


> Ice Cube had no business winning this.


Rather have Ice Cube hosting than this asshole.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

king of scotland said:


> So what will be TNA marks excuse next week if they get a low rating against a RAW guest hosted by David Otunga?


Jennifer Hudson...

...well..good luck with that one


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I dont like Otunga.

But that 427 green M&Ms comment made me laugh.

Glad to see Bryan is number one...and if the online voting is legit..he'll be number one again.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

perro said:


> hmm i see Jenifer Hudson being on raw
> 
> and Otunga abusing his power and putting him self in a title match with Cena, and being taught some humility


Iron Shiek to show up and make him humble.

Book it Vince, book it now :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i see it as now there is a chance for this jackass to get rko'ed


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

-Role Model- said:


> I dont like Otunga.
> 
> But that 427 green M&Ms comment made me laugh.
> 
> Glad to see Bryan is number one...and if the online voting is legit..he'll be number one again.


They are actually using a code to vote and allowing only 1 vote per person, so seems like it will be legit (of course they could always doctor the response).

Everybody should go to WWE.com and vote for David Otunga to show our support! Don't be afraid! I know all you forum lurkers are Otunga fans.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Some of you people are taking those ranks way to seriously.

It's hard to tell if you guys are serious or not.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> No....Mark Henry with 427 Green M&M's = Epic Ratings


Could not have said it any better.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Darkwing Duck said:


> EXACTLY what I was saying earlier! Gawd I hate WWE logic!


Yeah, don't quote me unless you're gonna quote the whole thing. You took me completely out of context.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> i see it as now there is a chance for this jackass to get rko'ed


Never thought of that.

Book it, Vince!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Rather have Ice Cube hosting than this asshole.


I would rather have a literal sphincter hosting than David Otunga.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

EvoLution™;8245449 said:


> So the guy with the worst win-loss record is ranked number one, and the least talented man on NXT wins the Battle Royal.
> 
> Loving the logic tonight. :lmao





EvoLution™;8245491 said:


> Yeah, don't quote me unless you're gonna quote the whole thing. You took me completely out of context.


What was your context then? I didn't really feel like quoting your repetitive David Otunga hate once again. If you feel he's not the greatest, fine, but obviously a lot of people do.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised how many are complaining at tonight's show (or am I?). I thought this show was excellent. 

The first match was great and everyone looked really good. Tonight has been one of the only nights I felt this concept really started to shine. The crowd seemed genuinely into it as well, and are starting to cheer and boo a lot more for the rookies. 

I also bet that before the battle royal started, you wouldn't have guessed Otunga to win. Stop saying everything was predictable.

Overall, great show!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Never thought of that.
> 
> Book it, Vince!


 otunga's cocky self says or does something stupid to orton and orton humbles him


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

I can only assume the WWE creative team believes it important to not push Danielson too heavily onto the WWE audience. I hope. Cuz Danielson hosting Raw would have been awesome. But maybe they're saving Danielson on Raw for a better day; so why not have Otunga host now and do some other things? I suppose it's for the best.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I think most of us would agree that the show was good this week. The complaints are either about the rankings which was handled a little poorly or one of the more boring of the rookies getting to host Raw.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm a little bummed that Miz didn't help to eliminate Bryan and that goofy ass Slater took himself and him out with a dumbass move, but Bryans gonna get plenty of raw time down the line when he takes on the miz.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Rather have Ice Cube hosting than this asshole.


:lmao, this than the M&M moron


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

Finally the show was good again! Jericho was awesome on commentary and the in-ring action was exciting. Bryan, Barrett, and Otunga all got big boosts tonight and look poised to be the top 3 from the show.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I think most of us would agree that the show was good this week. The complaints are either about the rankings which was handled a little poorly or one of the more boring of the rookies getting to host Raw.


i was surprised it was live tonight


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jericho was indeed awesome on commentary. The banter between the three was hands down the highlight of the show for me.

The Bryan/Otunga showdown seemed forced, and unnatural. I did not like it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't get why the pro's would do the ranking. Wouldn't they pick their own guy?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Darkwing Duck said:


> What was your context then? I didn't really feel like quoting your repetitive David Otunga hate once again. If you feel he's not the greatest, fine, but obviously a lot of people do.


Repetitive David Otunga hate? Look, if you've read my posts, you know the drill. I give credit where credit is due. It goes for everyone. I saw potential in David Otunga in week one like everyone else did, but he's been mediocre ever since then. Also be reminded that Darren Young has come completely out of nowhere and surprised me, and now I'm pushing him even harder than Daniel Bryan. So don't try to come out with this biased bullshit when you know it's not true, okay?

You didn't quote the David Otunga part because you like him. However, it took meaning away from my post and made it look like I'm ragging on Daniel Bryan.

All I'm ever gonna do is be honest. It's not too much to ask for you to do the same.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I enjoyed the show tonight. The commentary is fantastic. Cole is an entirely different person on this show and you could tell he and Matthews are genuinely enjoying it, especially when Jericho was there with them. The 8 men tag was solid and everyone got to look solid. Christian took the pin, but given the circumstances, it doesn't hurt him and Barrett paid later anyway.

Where the hell did Otunga's charisma go? He's definitely far better off cutting short promos. If he gets any really long segments Monday it might get ugly fast. Fun show though, NXT is right back on track after getting bit by the Mania bug last week.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> I don't get why the pro's would do the ranking. Wouldn't they pick their own guy?


They can't vote for there own guy....besides Jericho because he and his rookie are that damn awesome.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

That's the point, they can not vote for there own guy. They have to pick one of the other rookies to vote on.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm I must've missed that part.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

otunga may suck in the ring

But boring really?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Repetitive David Otunga hate? Look, if you've read my posts, you know the drill. I give credit where credit is due. It goes for everyone. I saw potential in David Otunga in week one like everyone else did, but he's been mediocre ever since then. Also be reminded that Darren Young has come completely out of nowhere and surprised me, and now I'm pushing him even harder than Daniel Bryan. So don't try to come out with this biased bullshit when you know it's not true, okay?
> 
> You didn't quote the David Otunga part because you like him. However, it took meaning away from my post and made it look like I'm ragging on Daniel Bryan.
> 
> All I'm ever gonna do is be honest. It's not too much to ask for you to do the same.


Wait. You like Darren Young?

I really, really hope Punk transform him. I just cannot get his hair. It annoys me. Superficial? Absolutely, but it's my thought. If Punk turns him into a sXe follower, I'll like him a lot more.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

EvoLution™;8245546 said:


> Repetitive David Otunga hate? Look, if you've read my posts, you know the drill. I give credit where credit is due. It goes for everyone. I saw potential in David Otunga in week one like everyone else did, but he's been mediocre ever since then. Also be reminded that Darren Young has come completely out of nowhere and surprised me, and now I'm pushing him even harder than Daniel Bryan. So don't try to come out with this biased bullshit when you know it's not true, okay?
> 
> You didn't quote the David Otunga part because you like him. However, it took meaning away from my post and made it look like I'm ragging on Daniel Bryan.
> 
> All I'm ever gonna do is be honest. It's not too much to ask for you to do the same.


I didn't try to imply anything biased, and I certainly wasn't trying to make it look like you were ragging on Daniel, so I apologize if that was what it looked like. 

I was just trying to state how dramatically ridiculous the logic behind the rankings themselves were. Let's say this is any real sport, or MMA or something. Is there any way a guy who is 0-5 would be ranked #1? No matter how tough the opponents are? I just think it hurts this show's credibility a great deal with casuals to spew this kind of logic at them and expect them to believe it. I mean if winning doesn't really matter at all, what's the point of anything? And it would have been good to have some interviews with the Pros at least to see who voted for Bryan and why they did so. So none of my statements tonight have anything to do with Bryan personally even though that's what some others may have misconstrued. 

Besides that issue though, I thought the episode was pretty good in general with an entertaining commentary and a short main event that pushed one of the right guys. I'm hoping this episode does at least a 0.9 rating and they can climb from there.

Right now it looks like they are pushing 
*Otunga
Barrett
Bryan
Gabriel*

in that order, and everybody else is pretty much a goner.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

David Otunga > Your favorite NXT rookie

This guy is gonna be an uberstar. 

Guy is almost the total package, and he has plenty of time to get a basic move-set down.

Do yourself a favor and Google that man.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

There doing a slow heel turn for Otunga it seems. 

He blatantly raked the eyes of Gabriel.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> I didn't try to imply anything biased, and I certainly wasn't trying to make it look like you were ragging on Daniel, so I apologize if that was what it looked like.
> 
> I was just trying to state how dramatically ridiculous the logic behind the rankings themselves were. Let's say this is any real sport, or MMA or something. Is there any way a guy who is 0-5 would be ranked #1? No matter how tough the opponents are? I just think it hurts this show's credibility a great deal with casuals to spew this kind of logic at them and expect them to believe it. I mean if winning doesn't really matter at all, what's the point of anything? And it would have been good to have some interviews with the Pros at least to see who voted for Bryan and why they did so.
> 
> Besides that issue though, I thought the episode was pretty good in general with an entertaining commentary and a short main event that pushed one of the right guys. I'm hoping this episode does at least a 0.9 rating and they can climb from there.


Danielson getting the number 1 ranking makes a lot of sense when you consider who his pro is. Miz is one the most disliked wrestlers on either roster (check out his promo from Jan 11th to see what I mean). It's easy to believe that the other pros would happily vote for him as a big fuck you to The Miz.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> Danielson getting the number 1 ranking makes a lot of sense when you consider who his pro is. Miz is one the most disliked wrestlers on either roster (check out his promo from Jan 11th to see what I mean). It's easy to believe that the other pros would happily vote for him as a big fuck you to The Miz.


I mean, if they had just explained it like that, that would have made sense. But they didn't really try to explain it at all, which I still feel is absurd. Also, most of the pros don't really like each other just as much as they don't like Miz, for example Regal hates Christian, etc. Also I don't get how the actual kayfabe voting process makes any sense at all, did they each get only 1 vote? Or did they just merely rank all the rookies (even though they can't vote for their own?)

I mean, sure it doesn't really matter on this show, but if it were a real elimination show, which they are still presenting it as, these details would be quite important to make viewers care.



The_Jiz said:


> There doing a slow heel turn for Otunga it seems.
> 
> He blatantly raked the eyes of Gabriel.


I think Otunga has always been presented as a heel though - he gives heelish promos, and attacked R-truth post-match. It's just somewhat awkward since the crowd often pops for him b/c of his association with R-Truth.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

-Role Model- said:


> Wait. You like Darren Young?
> 
> I really, really hope Punk transform him. I just cannot get his hair. It annoys me. Superficial? Absolutely, but it's my thought. If Punk turns him into a sXe follower, I'll like him a lot more.


CM Punk doesn't turn them, he frees them.

S•E•S


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

el dandy said:


> David Otunga > Your favorite NXT rookie


My favorite NXT rookie's pillow > David Otunga.

Skip Sheffield has honestly looked more impressive.


-Role Model- said:


> Wait. You like Darren Young?
> 
> I really, really hope Punk transform him. I just cannot get his hair. It annoys me. Superficial? Absolutely, but it's my thought. If Punk turns him into a sXe follower, I'll like him a lot more.


You should've seen me in week one. I was one of the first guys on here saying that Darren Young was going to go absolutely nowhere.

Then week two happened. And all the weeks after it.

I have honestly been more impressed with Darren Young than any other NXT rookie, and that includes Daniel Bryan. Young has a certain versatility about him that I haven't seen in a LONG time -- he's shown he can adapt to any opponent or any partner. That alone is one of the single most valuable qualities you can have as a wrestler. I can't even explain how beneficial that is. There are a bunch of guys on the roster that can't even do that, and some of them are "WWE Pros" on this show. That's great if you can do 1,004 moves (no, I'm not saying Jericho is one of these guys), but if you can't make it make sense, it doesn't do much for you. In the ring, THIS GUY MAKES SENSE. There's just something about it. 

Obviously Daniel Bryan can do this too, but the point is that _I had no idea Darren Young was capable of that._

If he can keep doing that? In longer timeslots he's gonna be wrestling damn good matches on a consistent basis. He has potential to be one of the top in-ring talents, and I seriously mean that. I want to see what this guy can do with 15 minutes. I REALLY WANT to see what this guy can do with 15 minutes. I'm intrigued beyond belief.

Now, no worries, because I'm not going to kid myself; I know full well that this show is engineered to push Daniel Bryan.

But if Darren Young doesn't get a call-up to the roster, then I'd honestly consider it a travesty. This guy is too good to be forgotten, and has too much potential to be looked over.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

EvoLution™;8245655 said:


> My favorite NXT rookie's pillow > David Otunga.
> 
> Skip Sheffield has honestly looked more impressive.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I haven't watched Young that closely, and I missed last week's episode. I'll check it out to see his match.

Are you still high on Tarver? I know you were during the first couple weeks.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Seems like a lot of posters on WWE's official forums hate Daniel Bryan and think he's boring and uncharismatic. Is Michael Cole that good at his job?


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Armor said:


> Seems like a lot of posters on WWE's official forums hate Daniel Bryan and think he's boring and uncharismatic. Is Michael Cole that good at his job?


I would give a big "Congratulations, you're being manipulated" to them


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Evolution has gotten me interested in Young.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, Evolution has gotten me interested in Young.


Pretty much this. CM Punk was a perfect match for him. Young is definitely going to Smackdown. Depending on what WWE decides to do with him, either joining the S.E.S. which would be nice to bolster the ranks and have an actual "stable" again in wrestling, or even a program as a face to the heel Punk for rejecting the straight edge lifestyle. 

Wherever WWE takes Young, he just earned a new fan.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

-Role Model- said:


> Are you still high on Tarver? I know you were during the first couple weeks.


Always have been. Okay, well that's a lie. I wasn't at first when he came to FCW, but he gained my respect over time. 

I'm really disappointed with how they've neglected Tarver. Really disappointed.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Always have been. Okay, well that's a lie. I wasn't at first when he came to FCW, but he gained my respect over time.
> 
> I'm really disappointed with how they've neglected Tarver. Really disappointed.


Agreed. He's one of my favorites in FCW, and for him to be stuck with a sucky pro, and barely allowed to do much, is rather sad.


As for Darren Young... I'll have to start watching more closely to Young's work... But unfortunately, even if his ring work is good, his charisma and mic work are kinda lacking, or at least don't fit his gimmick (and no Percy Watson to compensate for that).


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wait wtf, darren young, wtf has he done, if hes good in the ring, thats all fine and dandy but if u don't have charisma , u needa gtfo off my screen


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Always have been. Okay, well that's a lie. I wasn't at first when he came to FCW, but he gained my respect over time.
> 
> I'm really disappointed with how they've neglected Tarver. Really disappointed.


He's pretty much the only one who's been handled the most poorly out of all the rookies.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

props to daniel byran. proof that you can be the worst you can be and still be recognized as the best by your betters. ok, if strength of opponents means so much, then why is it a good thing he lost to them? this stupid ranking thing for NXT is getting more heat then john cena as WWE champion ffs.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

I never pictured him as #1 kayfabe wise. I thought that was the whole point of his story, the obvious favorite suffering a bad streak of luck with hard opponents and poor guidance from his pro and strong efforts where his tag partner was the cause of his defeat.

Seems like they took an off weak on writing in the wwe anyway judging from Raw and probably Smackdown.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Very good show, finally one that topped the debut episode. The beginning was cringe-worthy, but it got better after the poll. Excited about Otunga's RAW hosting gig. Surprised about Darren Young at last place.. I think it's a storyline device to make Young accept straight edge and become stronger.

Ranking in my opinion:
Group 1 (Final four will be these)
Wade Barrett
Daniel Bryan
Justin Gabriel
David Otunga

Group 2
Darren Young
Skip Sheffield
Heath Slater

Group 3
Michael Tarver


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

it was a better show than last week, but that wasnt hard, Thought they could have done the first bit a bit better, i was surprised Bryan came first i thought they might put him towards the bottom, once they announced the title shot bit it might make it a bit obvious that bryan is winning and challenging the miz. Dont really like otunga, he cant wrestle and doesnt seem to have that good mic skills, would have preffered Barret to win the battle royal.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad Daniel Bryan and Wade are neck and neck, however, I'm shocked Young is so low. Hopefully he bounces back, because I'm pulling for him, Gabriel, Bryan, and Wade. I've lost hope for Tarver, which is a shame because he's awesome.


----------



## jj2812 (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn Jericho cracked me up with his commentary...
"Barrett is dominating the ring side....he's giving moral support..."

Great episode!


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Bryan's video package like his in ring skill is the best in the world. He's the only NXT guy I can see headlining before Wrestlemania 30!


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

The tag match was so full of win. Jericho, Regal and Miz made this match so funny. Glad they let Barrett have the pin.

The battle royale was predictable as soon as Bryan was eliminated. Was still fun.

Oh and I bet 1 Mil. Credits on Bryan winning and facing Miz for the US Title.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Otunga has actually grown on me.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Otunga has actually grown on me.


He's grown on me too.... like a parasite. 

This is the Daniel Bryan show for a reason, he is not only the best EVEN on the stick, he is the most liked by the fans.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Jericho on commentary was pure gold. 

BTW Cole said 50million people watched wrestlemania! Thats bullshit, right?!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

For everyone (and I include myself) ripping on Otunga right now, we should remember how bad The Miz was 3 or 4 years ago. Now he's rapidly becoming a major star and possible future world champion.

All I'm saying is that we should completely write him off just yet.


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

From now on, Im gonna watch NXT just to hear Y2J on commentary. Seriously, that was freakin hilarious XD.. "Barrett is domination ringside" hahahahhahah


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

peepaholic said:


> For everyone (and I include myself) ripping on Otunga right now, we should remember how bad The Miz was 3 or 4 years ago. Now he's rapidly becoming a major star and possible future world champion.
> 
> All I'm saying is that we should completely write him off just yet.


I would compare him to a young Batista, even Miz during Tough Enough was better in ring than Otunga, though he was still pretty bad.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Good show, epic LOL at Jericho on commentary, he was genius.

Also another LOL at Christian taking the pin in the 4 on 4, damm what has that guy done to Vince? Fucked Steph?

I might watch it again just for Jericho.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Show was much better than what it was last week just as we expected. Jericho once again was the best part of the show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like it will be a while before the 2nd season of NXT starts which sucks because that means we will have to wait longer to see Kaval.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Heat of the night: Michael Cole 
:lmao

"Who did you vote for, Chris?"
"I voted for Wade Barret."
"You can't vote for your own rookie."
"I can do what I want, I'm the world champion."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Otunga may have charisma but his mic skills are seriously lacking, he might really embarrass himself on Monday


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

That was a really good show last night...I liked that Otunga basically got the truth told to him. His marriage is his only key to success right now and he really can't wrestle all too well. But he does have the look and his mic skills like I said before when this thing began, are pretty decent. 

The tag team match was ace. Jericho once again stole the show though...Verbally. Seriously, I couldn't stop laughing. I also found it funny how he knocked on Miz by saying that Barrett has more in-ring ability then him. Although to Miz's credit he's improved and will continue to improve. Barrett really is going to go far win or lose. At this point even if he does lose I don't see him going back to FCW. He's had too much spotlight on him and the fact that he got the pin for his team last night just further proves that. Plus, Jericho was right when he said he "fit in" well. 

I'm mixed about Otunga hosting RAW. On one end I didn't think Gabriel would win at all, but it was nice to see the 450 and the crowd popped nicely for him at the start and at the end. But with Otunga, this could potentially be good with all the "A list" talk or it could fall flat...The M&M's comment was a nice touch. So we'll see. 

I think the current standings in the poll are accurate as Bryan, Barrett and Gabriel are easily the top three of the first season. I also like Young so I hope he gets to improve on his number and in the eyes of the fans. The winner gets a title shot on whoever they want...My wishful thinking is if Gabriel wins he challenges McIntyre with the exception of winning the IC belt. But the obvious pick atleast for now is Bryan winning and challenging Miz.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Can someone link or repost the results of the rankings, I've already read about Bryan but I wanna know about Gabriel.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> Can someone link or repost the results of the rankings, I've already read about Bryan but I wanna know about Gabriel.


1 - Bryan
2 - Barrett
3 - Gabriel
4 - Slater
5 - Otunga
6 - Sheffield
7 - Tarver
8 - Young


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Emobacca said:


> Otunga may have charisma but his mic skills are seriously lacking, he might really embarrass himself on Monday


and i'll laugh my ass off.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> 1 - Bryan
> 2 - Barrett
> 3 - Gabriel
> 4 - Slater
> ...


Not bad, I would of put Gabriel above Barrett though, he's done more mic time and that 450 is awesome but I don't mind, Barrett is british


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I bet Georges St-Pierre was impressed by Daniel Bryan's performance.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Emobacca said:


> Otunga may have charisma but his mic skills are seriously lacking, he might really embarrass himself on Monday


That's what I thought. Otunga has a really great look for example when he walks down the ramp. He looks really cool. But his mic skills? They really need to work on that. He comes across unsecure and not natural.
I think in comparison Daniel Bryan has far better mic skills than Otunga because he seems legit while talking. But he has been around for a while, let's not forget that.

But the man that stole the show was Chris Jericho on commentary. That was so damn funny.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, I do find it pretty funny that Bryan is better on the mic than Otunga.

Then again, there's not much Otunga is good at. This guy has done nothing but disappoint me week-in and week-out.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

EvoLution™;8250343 said:


> Yeah, I do find it pretty funny that Bryan is better on the mic than Otunga.
> 
> Then again, there's not much Otunga is good at. This guy has done nothing but disappoint me week-in and week-out.


the guy is green as hell and last night he showed that unless it's a few words, he's not very good on the mic.

gabriel, barrett, and bryan are the ones who stand apart in terms of fan reaction ... the rest get very little noise.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Yeah, I do find it pretty funny that Bryan is better on the mic than Otunga.
> 
> Then again, there's not much Otunga is good at. This guy has done nothing but disappoint me week-in and week-out.


Good news though, he'll have another chance to impress you and all his haters next Monday! 
You truly think Bryan is better on the mic? Bryan seems ok so far but still fairly forced at times. 



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the guy is green as hell and last night he showed that unless it's a few words, he's not very good on the mic.
> 
> gabriel, barrett, and bryan are the ones who stand apart in terms of fan reaction ... the rest get very little noise.


It's weird though I was thinking about it, Gabriel, Barrett, Bryan and Otunga (who gets a pretty good pop too) are all with Pros who are really over, Hardy, Jericho, Miz and R-Truth respectively. So if they weren't with those Pros would they be as over? Was it just that whoever they paired with those particular pros would be over? Or did WWE purposefully pair them with the most over Pros (basically rigging who would benefit from NXT). 

Actually I even forgot Christian who is quite over, and his guy Heath Slater is pretty over too when they are together (but not really by himself). So it really seems like being over right now is just a factor of how over your WWE Pro is, although it'll be hard to know until next season for sure when we have more data on this.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Good news though, he'll have another chance to impress you and all his haters next Monday!
> You truly think Bryan is better on the mic? Bryan seems ok so far but still fairly forced at times.


I'm not an Otunga hater. You really need to stop labeling me. 

And yeah, I honestly believe Bryan is better on the mic. He and Otunga went head to head Tuesday night. Bryan swam. Otunga sank.

I haven't seen anything from Bryan that has seemed forced. Yet Otunga is almost trying too hard and failing. Bryan made him look like a fool. That should say something.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> I'm not an Otunga hater. You really need to stop labeling me.
> 
> And yeah, I honestly believe Bryan is better on the mic. He and Otunga went head to head Tuesday night. Bryan swam. Otunga sank.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Bryan that has seemed forced. Yet Otunga is almost trying too hard and failing. Bryan made him look like a fool. That should say something.


Well, your direct quote said: 

"Then again, there's not much Otunga is good at. This guy has done nothing but disappoint me week-in and week-out."

I'm not sure what your definition of "Hater" is, but I believe most people would see that statement and put you in that camp. Like I said, there's nothing really wrong with disliking particular wrestlers; no one person can please everybody.

Also, semantically I said you AND all his haters so I wasn't even grouping you in there ... 

I feel like almost all the rookies right now are struggling on their promos. I guess Barrett's few promos have been a bit more natural, but otherwise all of them are just now seeing the bigtime, so it'll be tough for them for a few months at least. I'd be more concerned about how they're trying to improve then how good they are at this particular pt.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Eating mashed potatoes comeback > Otunga. Bryan really good on the mic or was just being honest, though the fans might not go for him being that cocky instead of funny.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Well, your direct quote said:
> 
> "Then again, there's not much Otunga is good at. This guy has done nothing but disappoint me week-in and week-out."
> 
> I'm not sure what your definition of "Hater" is, but I believe most people would see that statement and put you in that camp. Like I said, there's nothing really wrong with disliking particular wrestlers; no one person can please everybody.


I've told you at least twice already that I SAW POTENTIAL in Otunga in week one like everybody else did. Since then, I haven't seen anything commendable from him. Am I supposed to _pretend_ that he's doing a good job? Is that what you want?

I'm not sure what your definition of a "hater" is, either, but you're clearly not reading closely enough if you think that quote you took from me qualifies me as one. The part that should really jump out at you is "done nothing but *disappoint* me week-in and week-out." Wouldn't that mean that I'm WANTING him to do better? As though I'm WANTING him to show some more of that potential that he showed in his intro video?

You can take it all as semantics if you want, but I'd say that's pretty direct.

Ask anyone who's been here a while and they'll tell you I'm "the developmental guy." I follow the developmental system more than anyone else here, I pull for the younger stars, and I'm absolutely obsessed with seeing their careers develop. This show, NXT? This is a *gold mine* for me. This is like, my show. The platform of this show is that guys from the developmental system are getting a chance on the big screen. Now sure, WWE has not delivered on all grounds (Tarver much?), but this is exactly the kind of show I would endlessly support. As such, I want to see all these guys do well. As such, I'm going to analyze who's doing well. And as such, I'm going to analyze who's not.

Otunga falls into the "not." That's as simple as it gets.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

EvoLution™;8251214 said:


> I've told you at least twice already that I SAW POTENTIAL in Otunga in week one like everybody else did. Since then, I haven't seen anything commendable from him. Am I supposed to _pretend_ that he's doing a good job? Is that what you want?
> 
> I'm not sure what your definition of a "hater" is, either, but you're clearly not reading closely enough if you think that quote you took from me qualifies me as one. The part that should really jump out at you is "done nothing but *disappoint* me week-in and week-out." Wouldn't that mean that I'm WANTING him to do better? As though I'm WANTING him to show some more of that potential that he showed in his intro video?
> 
> ...


Um.. look I was just throwing that line out there for fun earlier, it wasn't an insult at anybody. I try not to taking posting all _that_ seriously. Perhaps the use of the word "Hater" has negative connotations; I'm not really sure of a better way to state "a group or individual who dislikes another particular individual possibly with or without good reasons". How would you say it then? I mean you dislike Otunga right now right? I'm not asking anybody to like him. Nowhere in my comments did I imply that you didn't want him to do better, in fact I think it was merely saying that I was glad that Otunga would get another chance to impress you and other "people who would like him to improve and/or doubt his abilities" next Monday. 

I'm glad you really enjoy the WWE development program; I do as well and I religiously watched ECW until the very last waning days. Even back when Kelly Kelly had to date Balls Mahoney. And I want nothing more than for as many of these guys to do as well as possible (and realistically, at a maxiumum only 4 of them can end up doing well just because some have to look bad for others to look good). 

What upsets me is merely when people, for instance, hate on David Otunga because he is, what, sloppy in the ring, when he is a TRUE rookie. Nobody on NXT was any better than Otunga with the same amount of experience he had. It's just not fair to him at all, I feel. It's NOT his fault he is being put in this position and being pushed this hard. And yet people hate him for it. And yet even as he gradually improves it's impossible to even express joy at that in the NXT forums without somebody jumping on your back and saying "Daniel Bryan's used underwear >> David Otunga". You're going to analyze who's doing well, and who's not - that's good, but don't you think that others will have valid differing opinions? 

Anyway I don't even know what I was trying to say here, but I'm glad you enjoy NXT.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bahahaha. 

The commentary on this show is awesome, 'God I love Jericho', 'Well he doesn't like you'. Josh Matthews + Michael Cole = Win.


----------



## jj2812 (Feb 1, 2010)

The pros and Barrett match was awesome, Jericho made my day, but the interaction between the partners were priceless... Punk was great again, slapping Hardy's hand away for the tag and breaking up a pin with no enthusiasm what so ever...

Really really enjoyed this match.

Josh Matthews is also a funny guy "I consider you a good friend" to Jericho was just awesome...


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

CM PUNK CHANTS FTW! this actually proves he's the top heel along with Jericho, not just any heels get their names chanted during matches, especially with the PG crowd. Orton got chants, Jericho got them and now CM Punk


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> But if Darren Young doesn't get a call-up to the roster, then I'd honestly consider it a travesty. This guy is too good to be forgotten, and has too much potential to be looked over.


Dude the guy is John Cena's clone. He's gonna get a call up don't worry. Might even be world champion. He's the only one who has a finisher I like. Sheffield has a cool one too but they never let him use it.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Darren Young is weird looking. he is a white guy....who has black skin, i dont mean that in a racist way. unless he has the MOST extreme tan i have ever seen


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

he has a puffed upper body but his lower body looks effin wierd, thus he is wierd looking


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I just watched the show, the matches were decent, but Jericho was a god on commentary.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Just watched the show finally. Best one yet, BY FAR. I was entertained throughout the entire thing. From the commentary, to the matches, to the interviews, this show had it all. Otunga is growing on me, and I'm really glad Daniel Bryan was voted number one. 

That being said, if I ever see Michael Cole in public, I'm gonna approach him about his "internet geek" comments. And if he has something smart to say, HE WILL BE MADE HUMBLE! That NO GOOD FAWGET! SON OF MA BEACH!


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Are they trying to lose viewers? I couldn't give two shits about Otunga, or his chunky girlfriend.



gregoryhelms1 said:


> Josh said he was gonna tell everyone why Daniel Bryan wears the maroon trunk's did i miss it?


No, he never said. I'm guessing they were given to him by Regal.


----------

